# Medal of Honor to Be Awarded to Soldier Killed in Iraq



## Tgace (Apr 4, 2005)

Story

:asian:


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 4, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## dubljay (Apr 4, 2005)

.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2005)

.


----------



## Adept (Apr 4, 2005)

_It is the soldier, not the reporter, Who has given us freedom of the press. 
  It is the soldier, not the poet, Who has given us freedom of speech. 
  It is the soldier, not the organizer, Who has given us the freedom to demonstrate.
  It is the soldier, Who salutes the flag, Who serves beneath the flag, 
  And whose coffin is draped by the flag, Who allows the protestor to burn the flag. 

  - Father Dennis Edward O'Brian, USMC_

 A big thankyou to all the service men and women, past and present, who make sacrifices every day so that we don't have to.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 5, 2005)

_Moderator Note:

  Thread split, moved to Hall of Remembrance, debate issues left in this thread in the Study.

  Georgia Ketchmark
  Sr. Moderator_


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 5, 2005)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 5, 2005)

*.:asian:*


----------



## ginshun (Apr 5, 2005)

.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Sep 21, 2005)

.


----------

